# AHL Hockey



## jtee (Apr 4, 2010)

Went to our local AHL game last night the Rockford Icehogs and was able to shot down on the ice .


----------



## Kenny32 (Apr 4, 2010)

Number one and number 3 look a little on the blue side, and underexposed...Pop 'em into Photoshop and add a little on the exposure and warm it up on the white balance. 

God, the Admirals' jerseys look hideous. The players must LOVE wearing them.


----------



## jtee (Apr 4, 2010)

Kenny32 said:


> Number one and number 3 look a little on the blue side, and underexposed...Pop 'em into Photoshop and add a little on the exposure and warm it up on the white balance.
> 
> God, the Admirals' jerseys look hideous. The players must LOVE wearing them.



  I noticed that also They were all shot in white flourescent WB and the temps are 4200 they were shot at different ends of the ice so Im thinking better or brighter light on one end  than the other. I was ableto shoot from both ends and 3 corners .  Here is another from the same end as #2


----------



## Kenny32 (Apr 4, 2010)

You'll notice that in a lot of the smaller arenas....They either don't balance it correctly, or they replaced half of their lighting, etc. Usually the team photographers compensate by using strobes...Do the photographers there in Rockford use them?

Here in Hartford, the team photog doesn't use them for hockey...but, they are installed for UConn basketball.


----------



## smackitsakic (Apr 5, 2010)

Cool shots.  Are you ever able to get up in the catwalk for overhead shots?


----------



## LBPhotog (Apr 6, 2010)

First image, the Ref has very bad form with his face off ... 

Image number 2, blue should be sitting for 2 minutes for interference ... 

Number 3 is under exposed ...


----------



## cnutco (Apr 6, 2010)

Great action!

Damn maintenance people not using the same bulbs.


----------



## MDWine (Apr 6, 2010)

LBPhotog said:


> First image, the Ref has very bad form with his face off ...
> Image number 2, blue should be sitting for 2 minutes for interference ...
> Number 3 is under exposed ...


 

Funny LB, that cracks me up!

I would only comment about the WB too...


----------



## LBPhotog (Apr 6, 2010)

MDWine said:


> LBPhotog said:
> 
> 
> > First image, the Ref has very bad form with his face off ...
> ...



In my "free" time I am a certified USA Hockey Ref (level 3) ... trying to work my way up so I can do college games


----------



## gsgary (Apr 6, 2010)

Focus is off in all of them and shutter speed looks slow


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 6, 2010)

Not too bad actually, hockey isn't easy to shoot.

They (the players) are a bit underexposed.  By the time the players are well exposed, the ice/boards are blown out, or close to it.  All that white will cause the meter to underexpose, so you really need to compensate for that, which you may have done...just maybe not quite enough.


----------



## jtee (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks all for the comments found a couple more that might be a bit better. I dont like the blown out ice look so they might be a tad underexposed.


----------

